# Problem bei Calendar Objekt und Array



## Cactus420 (6. Nov 2021)

Folgende Aufgabe:

"Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Item, welche die Eigenschaften name (String), und basePrice (double) besitzt. Alle Eigenschaften sollen von außerhalb nicht sichtbar sein. Die Werte der Eigenschaften werden bei der Objekterzeugung u ̈ber den Konstruktor festgelegt. Weiterhin sind für alle Eigenschaften passende Getter zu erstellen um die festgelegten Werte abzurufen.
Eine weitere Klasse Meal modelliert alle Artikel die ein Kunde auf einmal an der Kasse bezahlt. Die Klasse hält ein Calendar-Objekt um das Kaufdatum zu modellieren. Zunächst soll jedes erzeugte Meal leer sein und Platz für 50 Artikel besitzen. Verwenden Sie ein Array zum Ablegen der Objekte vom Typ Item."

Folgende Klasse habe ich bereits geschrieben:


public class Item {
    private String name;
    private double basePrice;
    public Item (String name, double basePrice) {
    this.name = name;
    this.basePrice = basePrice;
    }
    public String getName () {
    return name;
    }
    public double getBasePrice () {
    return basePrice;
    }
}


Leider komme ich bei der Klasse Meal nicht weiter, da jeder Versuch von mir letztendlich nicht funktioniert hat.

Wenn jemand von euch eine funktionierende Lösung für die Klasse Meal hat würde mir das sehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Nov 2021)

Was hast du probiert? Was für einen Fehler hast du bekommen?


----------

